# so many problems, finally over this as i'm fearing loss of life due to driving



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

there is a GM rep in this forum that might be able to help you


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@Robby Any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like an electrical system issue. I'm going to guess if you look at the original bill of sale you'll see an aftermarket alarm "dealer installed" for you.


----------



## lulzpwndyah (Sep 19, 2018)

Yeah but when the Felix dealer found the alarm they said they replaced a lot of cable as it damaged the cables. The regular alarm still works, the guy at Felix used to work at Penske and he hinted toward an alarm to shut the vehicle off in case of no payment or something, he didn't verify it but definitely hinted at it.

I don't think it can be the cables as they were replaced already. What can I do in this case? The penske dealer declined ever installing any kind of alarm directly to the module but I know for a fact we never installed any type of alarm. What else am I supposed to do?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

lulzpwndyah said:


> Yeah but when the Felix dealer found the alarm they said they replaced a lot of cable as it damaged the cables. The regular alarm still works, the guy at Felix used to work at Penske and he hinted toward an alarm to shut the vehicle off in case of no payment or something, he didn't verify it but definitely hinted at it.
> 
> I don't think it can be the cables as they were replaced already. What can I do in this case? The penske dealer declined ever installing any kind of alarm directly to the module but I know for a fact we never installed any type of alarm. What else am I supposed to do?


Was it a rental before? If so I wouldn't be surprised if there was an alarm system designed to disable the car. The Penske dealer may not have installed it but Penske may have done so before the dealer ever received it. Also, is Penske the name of a Chevy Dealership? If not then the car was bought used.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It sounds like a power problem. The battery cable is common, as are old batteries. But it could still be something in the wiring not quite right. 

I will say up front as a guy who has fixed things his whole life, intermittent problems are the very worst kind. You can't troubleshoot something that works. If you give it back to the owner and it dies again, then you're the bad guy. It's frustrating to the owner. Even when you fix it, there can be some doubt if you really found the problem or if it just decided to go away (for now). It's just ugly all around unless you get lucky and find it.

About the only thing that can be done is a full inspection of the electrical system under the hood: Battery, cables, fusebox, etc. It all take time. And time is money.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Holy crap! That thing doesn't need a mechanic, it needs an exorcism! 

I agree with the previous statements about possibly having a non-payment shutoff alarm installed. Have you taken it back to the shop that found and uninatalled the original alarm to have them look at it again? They might have missed some things. Or you can go to a shop that installs those alarms to have them look at it, they'll probably know more about where the common problem areas are.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Was it a rental before? If so I wouldn't be surprised if there was an alarm system designed to disable the car. The Penske dealer may not have installed it but Penske may have done so before the dealer ever received it. Also, is Penske the name of a Chevy Dealership? If not then the car was bought used.


Yes Penske is a multi branded new Car dealership in Southern California. If a non OEM or extra part was installed prior to purchase and it seems to compromise the Electrical System you might look into possible legal action. Felix in business since 1922 should have given this part to the O/P and noted it on the Repair Order. Run your VIN#, see if it was a Fleet Car?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> @*Robby* Any ideas?


Not really......I do wonder if some element of the alarm (these are often installed to disable the car if payments are late) is still involved.
I think the OP should determine what dealer put the alarm on (car may not have been an original Penske deal.....as in, dealer trade) and see if the installation folks have some other 'something' in the cars electrical system.
There is a strong possibility that a power lead might have not been resecured when the system was being removed.

Other than the cam cover/manifold business I suspect all the other concerns were caused by something added on......and doubt if the manufacturer did anything wrong. The OP's problems are not things we have had reported on this site.

Rob


----------



## lulzpwndyah (Sep 19, 2018)

As previously mentioned the car was bought brand new with 3 miles on the odometer... just now I was driving the car when it started flashing out window up and back down service stabilitrak etc etc the car turned off and I almost crashed into a parked car... service anti theft deterrent system stayed in the dashboard the car just clicked when I tried to turn it on while I was coasting in neutral... when I parked it fiancée said to step on the gas and it would turn on and it did but wouldn’t without stepping on the gas


----------



## lulzpwndyah (Sep 19, 2018)

Also which problem have you not seen before as I see multiple postings explaining the same problems with stabilitrak flashing and other things so I’m confused as to which problem you haven’t seen mentioned on the forum??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Knowledge is power - read and digest all of this before your next dealer visit:




lulzpwndyah said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm posting on behalf of my fiancee, she has a 2015 Chevy Cruze that she bought brand new from the dealer, this car currently has about 65,000 miles on it.
> The thing is this car has been giving her problems since it had like 3k miles on it which I believe still has not been resolved. Sometimes, the car would not turn on at all, you leave it alone and try again later and it suddenly turns on. We took it to the dealer they said it was the negative battery cable so they replaced it. Then it happened again where everything just flashes and says service stabilitrak service power steering etc. etc. we take it back to the dealer they charge us $170.00 and they say nothing is wrong with it and it turned on just fine... okay.


*2014 LTZ with symptoms of bad battery cable after it has been replaced.*




lulzpwndyah said:


> they told me the battery was fine but it started having problems a day after taking the car home i saw the battery was bloated so i bought a brand new battery and put that in the battery is less than a year old at this point in time today 9/19/2018


*Cruze Battery Upgrade Options - for the next time.*



lulzpwndyah said:


> The PCV valve went out 2 weeks ago we took it to another chevy dealer by our home and they swapped out the manifold the cover and whatever else was needed under warranty...


*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained*

*How to Replace Valve cover, P0171*

*How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install*



lulzpwndyah said:


> but now the car has been flashing check stabilitrak again check power steering, the lights are dimming... my fiancee said on her way to work the steering was off and it was turning extra wide... after work she said her car wouldn't start and she kept trying for 3 minutes and it finally turned on..Today she said she was driving and the car started to slow down and her locks unlocked and relocked themselves... i've also witnessed this happening before while driving the vehicle... i'm at a loss as to what the problem could be... the Penske dealership was of no help to me and refused to help me just charging me for looking at the car... the Felix Chevrolet was able to find the alarm that was installed probably by Penske which was causing problems shorts but since they reported the battery was perfectly fine when in fact it was completely bloated and obvious i decided not to go back to the dealer either as they failed to properly report something that should have been. I'm tired of paying $170 for them to look over the vehicle and tell me nothing is wrong because they were unable to reproduce the problem. I received great service at WIN chevrolet but fear they will also say nothing is wrong.


*Negative Battery Cable not fixing stabilink*

*Radio shuts off and turns on randomly.. Service Stabilitrac, Service TC, etc..*

*Service Stabilitrak/Traction Control w/ ABS code C056D-00 PLEASE HELP!!*

*Stabilitrack and ABS lights on, service bulletin*



lulzpwndyah said:


> The negative cable has been changed twice on this vehicle,


*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*



lulzpwndyah said:


> the waterpump went out at 40k miles,


*Cruze water pump now has 10year 150000 mile warranty This post does not have the letter, but I included it just to inform you.*



lulzpwndyah said:


> i've also had the weird smell coming into the cabin that smells like chemicals, the pcv was just changed out very recently.


*Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary*

*2013 Cruze oil smell from heater*

*FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir*

Also remove and vacuum out the cabin air filter cavity and install a new filter.



lulzpwndyah said:


> Everyone tells me it's a lemon but the dealers refuse to help me find the problems.


In US parlance, a *lemon* is a *vehicle* (often new) that turns out to have several manufacturing defects affecting its safety, value or utility. Any *vehicle* with such severe issues may be termed a *lemon* and, by extension, so may any product with flaws too great or severe to serve its purpose.

*Lemon (automobile) - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_(automobile)

What qualifies a car as a lemon?

In order to *qualify* as a *lemon* under most state laws, the *car* must (1) have a substantial defect covered by the warranty that occurred within a certain period of time or number of miles after you bought the *car*, and (2) not be fixed after a reasonable number of repair attempts.

*Lemon Law for New Cars | Nolo.com*

 https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/lemon-law-used-cars-30107.html


----------



## Kyrzten (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a 2013 and have the exact same problems often! My cars dashboard/stereo. would shut off and stabilitrak....would flash. And power steering goes out...my car almost dies too then everything goes back on. It started doing this before my 1st payment was due. I've replaced all components of the coolant system. I contacted this woman. If we all contact her maybe we can get a class action suit.
Brittany from GM. She's high up.1.855.880.1400
Or 866.790.5600 she was willing to help me. I will see.??


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

have you tried disabling traction control to see if it still happens?


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Kyrzten said:


> I have a 2013 and have the exact same problems often! My cars dashboard/stereo. would shut off and stabilitrak....would flash. And power steering goes out...my car almost dies too then everything goes back on. It started doing this before my 1st payment was due. I've replaced all components of the coolant system. I contacted this woman. If we all contact her maybe we can get a class action suit.
> Brittany from GM. She's high up.1.855.880.1400
> Or 866.790.5600 she was willing to help me. I will see.??


What about the battery cable?


----------



## lulzpwndyah (Sep 19, 2018)

I got a call back from the dealer and they told me it was a melted positive battery cable which also melted the fuse box. This has been a problem since the car was at 3k miles and no other dealership found this problem until now that the bumper to bumper warranty has expired... sooo they want to charge me $750 to fix it. I think i'll be fixing this issue on my own as that's absurd. like when they wanted to swap out my leaking reservoir for 400 dollars.. I went to o'reilly bought the reservoir for 20 bucks some radiator fluid and I swapped it out on my own in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

lulzpwndyah said:


> I got a call back from the dealer and they told me it was a melted positive battery cable which also melted the fuse box. This has been a problem since the car was at 3k miles and no other dealership found this problem until now that the bumper to bumper warranty has expired... sooo they want to charge me $750 to fix it. I think i'll be fixing this issue on my own as that's absurd. like when they wanted to swap out my leaking reservoir for 400 dollars.. I went to o'reilly bought the reservoir for 20 bucks some radiator fluid and I swapped it out on my own in less than 30 minutes.


Glad the problem has finally been found. Suggest you pay for the electrical repair as it will come with a 12 month warranty. I would also rattle some cages back at corporate to see if they’ll cut you a break, given that the symptoms have been reported long ago.


----------



## lulzpwndyah (Sep 19, 2018)

I am trying to see if someone at corporate can help me with this as I agree I shouldn't have to pay this because i've been reporting it for years but their dealers never did their due diligence. I reported it many times and im sure it's in their system. Any idea who I can contact directly? The service advisor said he spoke with GM regarding it but that they denied paying for it because it was out of warranty.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

lulzpwndyah said:


> I got a call back from the dealer and they told me it was a melted positive battery cable which also melted the fuse box. This has been a problem since the car was at 3k miles and no other dealership found this problem until now that the bumper to bumper warranty has expired... sooo they want to charge me $750 to fix it. I think i'll be fixing this issue on my own as that's absurd. like when they wanted to swap out my leaking reservoir for 400 dollars.. I went to o'reilly bought the reservoir for 20 bucks some radiator fluid and I swapped it out on my own in less than 30 minutes.


Since this was a documented case for multiple visits this will be covered under the warranty when it was first reported (date and mileage).


----------

